# Votec Scheibenbremsadapter für GS4



## Abt Hugo (31. Mai 2002)

Kompletter VOTEC-Scheibenbremsadapter für GS4-Gabeln in schwarz. Kaum gefahren in Originalverpackung. Der Kaufbeleg von Januar 2002 liegt bei, der Adapter hat also noch über ein Jahr Garantie. Der Neupreis lag bei 55,00 EURO. Ebay übernehme natürlich ich. Beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen und spart Porto. Viel Spaß beim bieten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1833120698


----------

